# HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag



## Fighter3 (1. Juni 2010)

*HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*

Hi,

ich würde mir gerne ein neues Handy mit Vertrag kaufen. Monatlich sollte das ganze maximal 25€ kosten, ideal wären 20€. Internetzugang brauche ich auf meinem Handy nicht, schön wäre es natürlich trotzdem 

Monatlich brauche ich ungefähr:
-> 60 Minuten in alle Netze
-> 30 SMS in alle Netze
-> 5 MMS zu T-Mobile

Als Handy hatte ich mir eigentlich ein HTC Desire vorgestellt. Das gefällt mir super gut! Ich bin aber auch für ähnliche Handy offen. Zuzahlen würde ich ungern über 100€.

In der Kategorie habe ich nur das o2 Inklusivpaket für 25€ monatlich gefunden, leider ist das HTC Desire da aber nicht mehr verfügbar.

Habt ihr vllt. noch andere Angebote für mich?


----------



## Rotax (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*

Bei so wenig "Bedarf" lohnt sich ein Vertrag doch überhaupt nicht.

Ohne die MMS'n kommst z.B. bei Congstar Prepaid auf 8€ im Monat.

Also da würd ich mir das Handy so kaufen und dann halt die SIM rein und los gehts.

Wenns doch noch Internet sein soll: Bei O2 gibts für 8,50€ im Monat eine Internet-Falt, Konditionen für SMS / Telefon die gleichen wie oben (9 Zent)


----------



## Fighter3 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*

Ein Vertrag soll es aber auf jeden Fall sein. Alleine um sich das ganze lästige Aufladen zu ersparen. Oben habe ich außerdem nur den Mindestbedarf angegeben, ich würde gerne das doppelte verbrauchen. Abgesehen davon bezahle ich für einen Vertrag bei o2 mit 100 Freiminuten und 100 Frei-SMS auch nur 10€ (ohne Handy). Dein Prepaid-Angebot ist also sogar noch etwas teurer.


----------



## Moritz2000 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*

Ich habe mal die CompuBild gekauft (ausnahmsweise), da war eine Auflistung, um wieviel teurer ein Handy durch einen Vertrag wird...das ist einiges.
Und das, was du verbrauchst, ist nicht viel, da kommt ein Vertrag noch teurer...das lästige Aufladen: Man kann (ich weiß leider nicht 100%ig, ob das bei allen Netzbetreibern geht) einstellen, dass automatisch jeden 1. im Monat 10€ aufgeladen werden (Beispielswerte). Damit würdest du schonmal das umgehen.

Zum HTC Desire...ich weiß nicht recht, wieviel Spaß so ein (geniales) Android Handy ohne Internet macht, bestimmt immer noch genug, aber man zahlt dafür schon einiges...Wobei das wirklich ein absolutes Top Handy ist, aber man bekommt für deutlich weniger schon auch ein sehr gutes Handy...wir können dir vlt weiter Tips geben, wenn du genauer beschreibst, was das Handy können muss.

Lg


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*

Nun, es gibt ja so Vermittler, die kriegen für den Vertrag Provision und können Dir daher unabhängig vom Provider ein Wunschhandy geben. Is halt die Frage, wie Dein Vertrauen in so nen Shop ist.

Dann is auch die Frage, wie wichtig Dir Netz und Service sind. 

Was willst Du denn zahlen, auch fürs Handy? Die 0€-Verträge sind logischerweise dann pro Monat sehr teuer, denn heutzutage verschenken die nix mehr, d.h. ein 450€-handy wie das Desire kostet Dich - wenn du bei Vertragsabschluss 0 oder nur 1€ zahlen musst - dann halt über zwei 2 Jahre MINDESTENS 20€ pro Monat von dem, was der Vertrag kostet. Also wenn Du nen 40€-Vertrag hats, kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass du ohne Handy einen ähnlichen Vertrag für 20-25€ weniger bekommen könntest. Bei nem Vertrag für zB "nur" 30€ pro Monat zahlst Du für so ein Handy dann extra nochmal 150-200€.


----------



## Moritz2000 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*

Ich habe mal für dich bei simyo geschaut, und bin von deinen Angaben x2 ausgegangen, weil du gesagt hast, du würdest gerne das doppelte Verbrauchen, hier mal die Rechnung:

120Min telefonieren in alle deutsche (Mobilfunk)Netze | 9Cent/Min
60Sms in alle Netze | 9Cent/Sms
10Mms in alle Netze | 39Cent/Mms

Damit bist du bei 20,10€, dein Wunschbetrag, den du angegeben hast, bei deinem doppelt angegebenen Konsum, dann (bei simyo gehts 100%ig) stellst du ein, dass jeden Monat automatisch 20€ aufgeladen werden, und fertig.
Natürlich ist das Handy für den Moment teurer, aber am Ende kommst gaaanz sicher billiger als mit Vertrag.

Lg


----------



## Fighter3 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*

@ Moritz2000:

Du hast natürlich Recht, dass ein Androidhandy ohne Internet nur ein halbes Handy ist. Ich denke aber, dass Internet die preislichen Grenzen wohl sprengen würde.
Meine Rechnung:
Prepaid: Monatlich 20€ * 24 = 480€ + 450€ für das Handy = 930€
Vertrag: Monatlich 25€ * 24 = 600€ + 99€  für das Handy  = 699€    
(Angebot von O2, dass es leider nicht mehr gibt, weil das Handy nicht mehr verfügbar ist)

@ Herbboy:

Grundsätzlich habe ich gegen solche Shops nichts, nur beraten lassen würde ich mich nicht von denen 
zuzahlung fürs Handy ist wie gesagt logisch, ohne wird man das Desire in dem Preisbereich wohl auch nicht finden.

Was sollte das Handy können:
-> Fernünftiger Touchscreen mit min. 3"
-> Kamera
-> Stabiles System (am liebsten Android)
-> WLAN, GPS
-> Akku der auch bei intensiver Benutzung den ganzen Tag hält
-> Gute Sprachqualität

Ich hoffe, ich habe da jetzt nichts vergessen. Ansonsten editiere ich es noch rein.


----------



## Moritz2000 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*

Hm...da ist wahrscheinlich das HTC Desire echt die beste Wahl...
evtl noch Google Nexus One


----------



## Rotax (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*

Also hätten wir das geklärt, Prepaid ist in den allermeisten Fällen nunmal die bessere Alternative.

Dass es viele gibt, die mit ihrem Vertrag unwissentlich zu viel zahlenm, ist halt nunmal so, daran können wir nichts ändern!


----------



## Meinpcistplatt (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*

Was das Handy angeht, würde ich spontan das Motorola Milestone (https://service.o2online.de/portal/...20&et_cid=59&et_lid=1609481&et_sub=lage4link5) empfehlen. Das hat die ganzen Featurities, die du gerne hättest und hält bei intensivster Nutzung (laut Mobilfunk-Magazin "Connect") 6 Stunden am Stück durch. Das wären wesentlich mehr als die meisten Touchscreen-Smartphones schaffen (in etwa 4 Stunden am Stück, Quelle auch hier Connect). Dazu besitzt es Android in der Version 2 und eine ordentliche physikalische QWERTZ-Tastatur. Von dem Handy zeigten sich einige Tester sehr beeindruckt.

Das einzige Problem ist, dass es deinen finanziellen Rahmen mit samt Vertrag wohl sprengen würde. Bei O2 kostet es mit der MyHandy-Abzahlung 24*20 Euro (plus 1€ Anzahlung), ein Vertrag mit den Konditionen, die du oben schon genannt hattest würde noch mal 10€ pro Monat draufpacken, mit Internet-Flat und Freiminuten würden eher 20€ pro Monat dazu kommen.

Ich nehme aber an, dass du sowieso nicht unter 30€ pro Monat weg kommen wirst, wenn du auf allen Punkten bestehst.


----------



## Xion4 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*

Schau mal bei 7mobile.de da habe ich mein Handy her, mit nem O² Vertrag, welcher den Online Vorteil anbietet, und ich nicht noch 15€ im Monat für das Handy mit bezahle, anders gesagt: 100Frei SMS + 100 Freiminuten für 10€ im Monat.

Und das Handy ist dann trotzdem noch günstiger als bei O2 selbst...


----------



## DaStash (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*



Meinpcistplatt schrieb:


> Was das Handy angeht, würde ich spontan das Motorola Milestone (https://service.o2online.de/portal/...20&et_cid=59&et_lid=1609481&et_sub=lage4link5) empfehlen.


Würde ich nicht empfehlen. Viel zu langsam, siehe Prozessor und Arbeitsspeichermenge. (ca. 500 Mhz und 256 MB). Das HTC Desire hat einen doppelt so schnellen Prozessor und mehr als doppelt so viel Ram. 

@Threadersteller
Das HTC Desire ist momentan das beste Smartphone was du bekommen kannst, von daher ist deine Wohl diesbezüglich schon die Richtige. 

Ich empfehle Dir in jedem Fall eine Internetflatrate, schon alleine weil es schwer ist bei heutigen Smartphones alle Internetfunktionne zu deaktivieren und du so Gefahr laufen würdest in eine Kostenfalle zu tappen.

MfG


----------



## Meinpcistplatt (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*

@ DaStash:
Das alte IPhone hat doch gezeigt, dass es auf den Prozessortakt und die RAM-Menge nicht so stark ankommt, solange die Programme auf das Smartphone optimiert sind. Und das sind sie beim Milestone. Und von "viel zu langsam" kann wirklich nicht die Rede sein. 

Zudem bekommt man auch bei 7mobile.de (ich habe mir das Ganze angeschaut) und ähnlichen Anbietern leider von keinem der vier Netzbetreiber ein Angebot, dass ein Desire oder Milestone mit den von ihm geforderten Inklusivminuten und Inklusiv-SMS und Internat-Flat unter 25€/Monat drückt. 

Fighter wird wohl entweder seine Ansprüche herunterfahren oder die Summe, die er im Monat zu zahlen bereit ist, erhöhen müssen.


----------



## Xion4 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*



Meinpcistplatt schrieb:


> Zudem bekommt man auch bei 7mobile.de (ich habe mir das Ganze angeschaut) und ähnlichen Anbietern leider von keinem der vier Netzbetreiber ein Angebot, dass ein Desire oder Milestone mit den von ihm geforderten Inklusivminuten und Inklusiv-SMS und Internat-Flat unter 25€/Monat drückt.



Hmm..komisch dass ich sowas habe...nennt sich o² Online Vorteil, kostet nen 10er im Monat, und die Flat bei o² bucht man für nen 10er dazu...macht in Summe???

Richtig, 20€. Das Gerät kostet dann zwar ein wneig mehr, dennoch günstiger als das Gerät so zu kaufen, oder über einen Vertrag mit zu finanzieren.

Man sollte jedoch auf die Netzabdeckung o² achten, ich habe so keine Probleme, selbst Live Radio Stream läuft Spitze.


----------



## DaStash (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*

@Meinpcistplatt

Beide Smartphones nutzen Android, von daher werden sie sich in dem Punkt nicht stark unterscheiden. 

Ich hatte mich in meinem Freundeskreis umgehört. Zwei von denen entwickeln mobile Apps für diverse Smartphonetypen. Die beiden haben übereinstimmend aus den genannten Gründen und noch weitere, unter anderem die vorhandene Standartsoftware, das HTC Desire empfohlen. 

Wie gesagt, wenn ich mir jetzt ein Smartphone hole, dann würde ich in jedem Fall den Faktor Zukunftstauglichkeit mit einbeziehen und folglich zu dem besseren greifen, insbesondere dann wenn es nicht teurer als andere, wie das von Dir genannte, ist.  Und das HTC Desire ist einfach momentan das beste Smartphone auf dem Markt.

MfG


----------



## Fighter3 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*

Ich habe gerade bei Eteleon.de ein sehr interessantes Angebot gefunden:

o2 Inklusivpaket (100 Minuten + 100 SMS)  - 10€
O2 Internet M    (200 MB, dann GPRS)       - 10€

Macht insgesamt 20€ monatlich, für das Handy müsste ich dann knapp 200€ dazuzahlen.

Ich denke das sollte P/L-mäßig nicht zu schlagen sein, oder?
Das einzige Problem ist da, dass das HTC leider im Moment nicht lieferbar ist. Ich habe gerade eine Mail geschickt und mal nachgefragt wann es dann geliefert wird-


----------



## Xion4 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*

Deswegen schau doch mal bei 7mobile...gibts den gleichen Vertrag, und das Gerät vielleicht lieferbar...


----------



## Meinpcistplatt (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*

Auch im Preisvergleich ist das Desire heiß begehrt und wenig verfügbar, Aber so eilig wirst du es ja wahrscheinlich nicht haben, oder?

@ DaStash: Ich habe nicht mit einem Wort gesagt, dass das Milestone besser ist (ich weiß ja auch nicht, was du da so reininterpretierst). Auch wenn du ein HTC-Fanboy sein solltest, was ich bedauern würde, solltest du doch den Sinn von "Alternativen" kennen. 
Ich habe nicht gesagt: "Kauf Dir lieber das Milestone" sondern habe eine Alternative aufgezeigt, falls er das von ihm gewünschte Smartphone nicht zu seinem Preis bekommt. Das er sich dann umentschieden hat, für das Phone selber nun doch mehr zahlen zu können, dafür kann ich ja nichts (nicht wahr "Xion4"?).

Das Desire ist nicht teurer? Hmm: Motorola Milestone bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Hmm: HTC Desire bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Das sieht ein wenig anders aus.

Aber ich will mich nicht mit stänkernden Usern streiten, um die es hier gar nicht geht. 

Fighter scheint ja seinen Wunschvertrag gefunden zu haben.


----------



## DaStash (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*



Meinpcistplatt schrieb:


> @ DaStash: Ich habe nicht mit einem Wort gesagt, dass das Milestone besser ist (ich weiß ja auch nicht, was du da so reininterpretierst). Auch wenn du ein HTC-Fanboy sein solltest, was ich bedauern würde, solltest du doch den Sinn von "Alternativen" kennen.


 Habe ich auch nie behauptet, sondern lediglich aufgezeigt, warum er die Alternative eben nicht nehmen sollte. Das mit dem Fanboy kannst du dir sparen, es wertet in keinster Weise dein Geschriebenes auf sondern bewirkt lediglich Gegenteiliges. 


> Das Desire ist nicht teurer? Hmm: Motorola Milestone bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
> Hmm: HTC Desire bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
> 
> Das sieht ein wenig anders aus.


 Wow, 40 Euro Unterschied, bei weit mehr als doppelter Leistung.^^


> Aber ich will mich nicht mit stänkernden Usern streiten, um die es hier gar nicht geht.


 Ich habe sachlich argumentiert warum er das Milestone lieber nicht nehmen sollte und du der Sachen wie Fanboys und "stänkernde User" in seinem Kommentar einbaut beschuldigst mich als solchen? 

MfG


----------



## Meinpcistplatt (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*

@ DaStash:
Was nützt ihm denn die Leistung, wenn er die von ihm auf gezählten Dinge:
*"Was sollte das Handy können:
-> Fernünftiger Touchscreen mit min. 3"
-> Kamera
-> Stabiles System (am liebsten Android)
-> WLAN, GPS
-> Akku der auch bei intensiver Benutzung den ganzen Tag hält
-> Gute Sprachqualität"
*
will und nicht mehr als das?

Wofür braucht er die von Dir angeführte Zukunftssicherheit? Ein Smartphone wird meist für 2 Jahre gekauft und dann ersetzt. Solange er nicht immer die neuesten Spiele und Anwendungen haben muss, meiner Meinung nach gar nicht. 

Er hat nie und nimmer gesagt, er will das Beste, was auf dem Markt ist. Und er hat gesagt, er ist für andere Handys als das Desire offen. Fighter muss doch nicht mehr bezahlen als unbedingt nötig.

Es kämen sicher auch noch ein paar Handys der Samsung Omnia-Serie (die dank OLED-Displays lange Akku-Laufzeiten haben) oder ein paar neuere LGs in Betracht. Man sollte seine Auswahl nicht auf ein Modell beschränken. Vorallem dann, wenn das Wunschmodell kaum lieferbar ist.

Und natürlich hast du gestänkert, DaStash, schon in dem Augenblick als du nicht Fighter angesprochen hast, sondern mich direkt. Und zwar wie einen Noob, der absolut keine Ahnung vom Thema hat ("hey, das HTC hat auch Android, das wusstest du wohl nicht?"). Das hat mich dann doch etwas geärgert. Aber was solls, für mich ist das Thema abgeschlossen.


----------



## Xion4 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*

Trefft euch auf nen Quickie, das entspannt


----------



## Meinpcistplatt (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*

@Xion4: Wenn du dabei bist, wird's n Dreier.

Aber das ist Offtopic. 

Hast du denn jetzt schon eine Entscheidung getroffen, Fighter?


----------



## DaStash (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*

sry doppel


----------



## DaStash (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*



Meinpcistplatt schrieb:


> @ DaStash:
> Was nützt ihm denn die Leistung, wenn er die von ihm auf gezählten Dinge:
> *"Was sollte das Handy können:
> -> Fernünftiger Touchscreen mit min. 3"
> ...


 Mit Sicherheit nicht, bei fast gleichem Preis, sollte man dann nicht das Milestone nehmen, warum auch?


> Wofür braucht er die von Dir angeführte Zukunftssicherheit?


 Mhhh, wofür nur?... Ähm für die Zukunft?! 


> Ein Smartphone wird meist für 2 Jahre gekauft und dann ersetzt. Solange er nicht immer die neuesten Spiele und Anwendungen haben muss, meiner Meinung nach gar nicht.


 Und weißt du das? Was spricht denn eigentlich dagegen, bei fast gleichem Preis ein mehr als doppelt so gutes, Smartphone zu nehmen???


> Er hat nie und nimmer gesagt, er will das Beste, was auf dem Markt ist. Und er hat gesagt, er ist für andere Handys als das Desire offen. Fighter muss doch nicht mehr bezahlen als unbedingt nötig.


 Hab ich auch nie behauptet. Er sagte "ich will das THC Desire" du sagtest "nö, nimm alternativ das Milestone" und ich sagte "nee, lieber, wie gewünscht, dass Desire aus den und den Gründen...". Was ist jetzt dein Problem?


> Es kämen sicher auch noch ein paar Handys der Samsung Omnia-Serie (die dank OLED-Displays lange Akku-Laufzeiten haben) oder ein paar neuere LGs in Betracht. Man sollte seine Auswahl nicht auf ein Modell beschränken. Vorallem dann, wenn das Wunschmodell kaum lieferbar ist.


 So ist das eben, wenn es sich um ein begehrtes Smartphone handelt, was zu Recht in seiner Klasse marktführend ist. Dass kann dann auch schon einmal vergriffen sein. Ansonsten verweise ich auf meine vorherigen Argumentationen, warum er sich mit dem Desire richtig entschieden hat, ich habe das ja mittlerweile ausreichend begründet.^^


> Und natürlich hast du gestänkert, DaStash, schon in dem Augenblick als du nicht Fighter angesprochen hast, sondern mich direkt. Und zwar wie einen Noob, der absolut keine Ahnung vom Thema hat ("hey, das HTC hat auch Android, das wusstest du wohl nicht?"). Das hat mich dann doch etwas geärgert. Aber was solls, für mich ist das Thema abgeschlossen.


Das ist deine Interpretation, geschrieben habe ich das nicht und auch nicht so gemeint. Ich habe lediglich faktisch aufgezeigt, warum er das Milestone nicht nehmen sollte, mehr nicht. Wenn du dich angegriffen fühlst, kannst du nicht automatisch daraus schlussfolgern, dass ich angegriffen habe, nur weil du Kritik an der Sache persönlich nimmst. 

MfG


----------



## Meinpcistplatt (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*



DaStash schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit nicht, bei fast gleichem Preis, sollte man dann nicht das Milestone nehmen, warum auch?



Fast gleicher Preis? 60€ (437-380 waren schon vor drei Tagen eher an 60€ dran als an 40) scheinen ja für einen Mediendesigner nicht viel Geld zu sein. Für einen Schüler (wie Fighter) aber vielleicht doch.


DaStash schrieb:


> Mhhh, wofür nur?... Ähm für die Zukunft?!


 Das beantwortet die Frage nicht. Was liegt denn deiner Meinung nach herausragendes an Software in der Zukunft, das er nur auf dem Desire nutzen kann? 


DaStash schrieb:


> Und weißt du das?


Vielleicht ja, weil Handyverträge für gewöhnlich eine Mindestvertragslaufzeit von 24 Monaten haben und man danach für eine Verlängerung aktuelle Smartphones zum reduzierten Preis angeboten bekommt oder sich nach anderen Verträgen mit neuen Handys umsieht. 
Nur so ein Gedanke. 


DaStash schrieb:


> Was spricht denn eigentlich dagegen, bei fast gleichem Preis ein mehr als doppelt so gutes, Smartphone zu nehmen???


Nur weil es einen fast doppelt so schnell getakteten Prozessor hat und die doppelte Menge RAM, ist es noch lange nicht doppelt so gut. Und der Prozessor ist in den Tests von diesen Jungs hier:  Test: Motorola Milestone (Seite 7) - 01.06.2010 - ComputerBase auch nur 50% schneller.



DaStash schrieb:


> du sagtest "nö, nimm alternativ das Milestone" und ich sagte "nee, lieber, wie gewünscht, dass Desire aus den und den Gründen...".


Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass er lieber das Milestone nehmen soll. Es war (und ist immer noch) eine Alternative, wenn er nicht Lust darauf hat, ewig auf sein neues Smartphone zu warten. Soll solche Leute geben.



DaStash schrieb:


> So ist das eben, wenn es sich um ein begehrtes Smartphone handelt, was zu Recht in seiner Klasse marktführend ist. Dass kann dann auch schon einmal vergriffen sein.


Wer hätte das gedacht? Habe ich das nicht schon vorher einmal im Thread gesagt? Laberst du mich nach? 



DaStash schrieb:


> Ansonsten verweise ich auf meine vorherigen Argumentationen


Welche Argumentationen? Bisher hast du nur Behauptungen aufgestellt. Argumentationen bestehen aus Argument und Beispiel (bzw. in diesem Falle ein Beleg). Du hast immer nur gesagt: " Das Desire ist das Beste seiner Klasse, ganz doll beliebt, viel schneller, zukunftsssicher, etc.." Belege hast du dazu nicht gebracht. Es muss sich doch im großen, bösen Netz irgendwas finden lassen, um deine Argumente zu unterstützen. Du gehst davon aus, dass Fighter schon optimal über sein neues Smartphone Bescheid weiß. Vielleicht hat er es aber auch nur in einer Werbung gesehen und toll gefunden.
Es geht ja schließlich nicht um deine Entscheidung sondern um die unseres Threaderstellers. Deswegen kannst du auch nicht von deinem eigenen Kenntnisstand ausgehen, sondern musst das Ganze bei Fighter hinterfragen, wenn du ihm helfen willst. Bei Dir habe ich aber meine Zweifel, ob das überhaupt deine Intention ist.



DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist deine Interpretation, geschrieben habe ich das nicht und auch nicht so gemeint. Ich habe lediglich faktisch aufgezeigt


"Faktisch aufgezeigt", ohne die Fakten zu nennen oder zu belegen, echt klasse.

Back to topic: 

Hier ein Link zu einem Test vom Desire:

Test: HTC Desire - 08.05.2010 - ComputerBase

Einer zum Nexus One:

Google-Handy: Google Nexus One im Test - PC-WELT

Zum Milestone:

Test: Motorola Milestone - 01.06.2010 - ComputerBase

Zum Samsung Omnia Pro B7610:

Samsung B7610 Omnia Pro (Business Handy) - Test - CHIP Handy Welt

@Fighter: Bild Dir Deine Meinung.
Kannst ja ne Nutzwertanalyse machen, wenns Dir gefällt.
Wenn es gewünscht ist, kann ich Dir noch ein paar Tarife(Verträge) zu allen beteiligten Phones raussuchen, *falls noch Bedarf besteht*.


----------



## DaStash (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*


Sorry aber bei dem Wort verdrehe steige ich aus.


----------



## Xion4 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*

Und wenn es nicht ganz so teuer sein darf, vielleicht auch noch nen kleinen Blick auf das Omnia II werfen, ich bin zufrieden mit....


----------



## ALDIfreak (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: HTC Desire (o.ä.) mit Vertrag*

@TE 
bleib bei deinem O2 angebot und nimms halt mit dem HTC LEGEND
ist von der verarbeitung und der anordnung der tasten her weit vor dem Desire
der CPU hat "nur" 600mhz statt 1GHZ aber bei android 2.x reichen 600mhz schon dicke..


----------

